# Routine D12 scan. What to ask?



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

Following a miscarriage at Christmas and a chemical pregnancy last week I have asked my GP to get me a mid cycle scan at my local hospital where I've not been before

My scan is tomorrow which is D12. What should I see? What is normal and what should I be asking ? 

Thank you


----------

